# prelink Erfahrungen

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

hat jemand mit prelink Erfahrungen?

Bringt das einen merklichen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil? Gibt es Probleme?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand mit prelink Erfahrungen?
> 
> Bringt das einen merklichen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil? Gibt es Probleme?

 

Hatte unter gentoo prelink jahrelang benutzt, musste es aber vor ca. 6 Monaten unter gentoo abschalten

weil sich viele Programmen unter anderem Firefox nicht mehr starten liessen woran das bei meinem gentoo liegt habe ich

nie erforscht. Unter debian (testing) benutze ich es immer noch ohne Probleme. In Sachen Geschwindigkeit, habe es nie

gemessen darum kann ich dazu nichts sagen.

MfG

----------

## toralf

Ich nutze es seit einigen Jahren und habe noch keine Probleme darauf zurückführen können. Ich war jedochm mal diesbezüglich https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-943868-highlight-.html etwas irritiert .

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand mit prelink Erfahrungen?
> ...

 

Macht das Abschalten / zurückwechseln viel Arbeit?

----------

## fuchur

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

>  *fuchur wrote:*   Hi
> 
>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand mit prelink Erfahrungen?
> ...

 

Nein. Einfach in "/etc/conf.d/prelink" von yes auf no und dann dafür sorgen das "/etc/cron.daily/prelink" einmal ausgeführt wird.

MfG

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
flammenflitzer olaf # nano /etc/conf.d/prelink

PRELINKING="yes"

PRELINK_OPTS=-mR

PRELINK_FULL_TIME_INTERVAL=14

PRELINK_NOEMER_CHECK_INTERVAL=7
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # nano /etc/env.d/*kdepaths*

CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/share/config"

KDE_IS_PRELINKED=1
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # etc/env.d/60prelink

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/opt"
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # prelink -amR

prelink: /usr/bin/lddlibc4: Using /lib32/ld-linux.so.2, not /lib/ld-linux.so.2 as dynamic linker

prelink: /usr/lib32/misc/glibc/getconf/XBS5_ILP32_OFFBIG: Using /lib32/ld-linux.so.2, not /lib/ld-linux.so.2 as dynamic linker

prelink: /usr/lib32/misc/glibc/getconf/POSIX_V7_ILP32_OFF32: Using /lib32/ld-linux.so.2, not /lib/ld-linux.so.2 as dynamic linker

prelink: /usr/lib32/misc/glibc/getconf/XBS5_ILP32_OFF32: Using /lib32/ld-linux.so.2, not /lib/ld-linux.so.2 as dynamic linker

prelink: /usr/lib32/misc/glibc/getconf/POSIX_V6_ILP32_OFF32: Using /lib32/ld-linux.so.2, not /lib/ld-linux.so.2 as dynamic linker

prelink: /usr/lib32/misc/glibc/getconf/POSIX_V6_ILP32_OFFBIG: Using /lib32/ld-linux.so.2, not /lib/ld-linux.so.2 as dynamic linker

prelink: /usr/lib32/misc/glibc/getconf/POSIX_V7_ILP32_OFFBIG: Using /lib32/ld-linux.so.2, not /lib/ld-linux.so.2 as dynamic linker

prelink: /usr/lib64/misc/glibc/getconf/POSIX_V7_LP64_OFF64 is no longer hardlink to /usr/bin/getconf

prelink: /usr/lib64/misc/glibc/getconf/POSIX_V6_LP64_OFF64 is no longer hardlink to /usr/bin/getconf

prelink: /usr/lib64/misc/glibc/getconf/XBS5_LP64_OFF64 is no longer hardlink to /usr/bin/getconf

prelink: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ is no longer hardlink to /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-c++

prelink: /usr/bin/gtk-query-immodules-2.0-32: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # emerge vixie-cron

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-process/cronbase-0.3.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r12  USE="pam -debug (-selinux)" 58 kB
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # eselect rc add vixie-cron default

Adding vixie-cron to following runlevels

  default                   [done]
```

Und das war es?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Und das war es?

  Schaut  so aus. Kannst es aber mal selber testen.

```
mv /var/lib/misc/prelink.* /tmp/
```

 und dann

```
/etc/cron.daily/prelink
```

ausführen. Mit 

```
tail -f /var/log/prelink.log
```

 kannst du dann nachschauen was passiert.

MfG

----------

## bell

Ich hatte früher prelink benutzt. Jedoch ohne die Skripte, sondern einfach nach jedem World-Update ein 

```
prelink -amR
```

abgesetzt. Irgendwann wurde ich drauf hingewiesen, dass Prelink eine "kleine" Sicherheitslücke ist. Denn bei fest "prelinked' Adressen ist es leichter Schadcode einzuschleusen. Nach Details frage mich bitte nicht. Daher habe ich auf meinem Home-Server, der von aussen erreichbar ist, auf Prelink verzichtet. Als ich mal einen Paludis Ausflug gemacht hatte, habe ich Probleme gehabt, die ich noch lösen konnte: http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/19006/bereinigung-veralteter-dateien.html. Aber seit dem habe ich Prelink aufgegeben. Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen dass der Geschwindigkeits-Zuwachs rein subjektiv war. Also man fühlt sich gut da man sein System ja beschleunigt hat. Es gibt bessere Arten sein System schneller zu machen. Mein Tipp: Probiere lieber e4rat aus: http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/19709/dem-bootvorgang-und-anwendungsstart-ein-turbo-verleihen.html

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich merke im Moment keinen Unterschied zu vorher.

----------

## py-ro

prelink reduziert maximal die erste Ladezeit eines Programmes, danach liegen die Bibliotheken eh im RAM. Während der Arbeit hast davon also eh nix. Wenn du dann noch eine SSD hast, merkst es noch weniger. Der Vorteil ist mittlerweile mehr esoterischer Natur.

Bye

Py

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe jetzt wieder auf "no" umgestellt. Habe keinen Geschwindigkeitsschub registriert. Was muss ich jetzt noch aufräumen?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Habe jetzt wieder auf "no" umgestellt. Habe keinen Geschwindigkeitsschub registriert. Was muss ich jetzt noch aufräumen?

 

Nein, aber das steht auch in "/etc/conf.d/prelink" (auf jeden falls bei mir):

```
# For an in depth prelinking guide, please see:

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/prelink-howto.xml

# Control prelinking behavior in the cronjob.

#  yes - automatically prelink the system

#  no  - automatically un-prelink the system

#  ""  - do nothing at all (user manages)

# (if you change this from yes to no prelink -ua

# will be run next night to undo prelinking)

PRELINKING="no"
```

Ich weiss nicht was du erwartest hast aber das du beim Arbeiten/starten jetzt kein Geschwindigkeitsschub hast hätte ich dir auch vorher sagen können.

Solche Helfer zünden meist nicht irgend einen "Turbo" (wenn du den oder ob ein unterschied vorhanden ist testen willst musst du das schon mit

irgend welchen Programmen messen. 

MfG

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

----------

